# Ideas for emergency situations



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Check your safety equipment and have talks about safety in any possible scenario, is important, especially with the young ones at home.*http://www.today.com/video/today/53242890?from=en-us_msnhp#53226788
and more house safety.
http://www.today.com/video/today/53242890?from=en-us_msnhp#53155576
and more house security.
http://www.today.com/video/today/53242890?from=en-us_msnhp#53145354
Just trying to help a little folks.


----------



## J_Steade (May 6, 2014)

Before the emergency comes it's better for us to be prepared esp. the kids. We should teach them the basic which is to prepare foods, clothes etc. for survival kit so that in times of emergency they are ready and they know what to do. We should also teach them how to contact emergency hotlines and how to not panic during emergency times.


----------

